# Problems accessing DBSTalk



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

For the last several days accessing this site has been very slow and, at times not possible. I have a new HP Pavilion HPE computer using IE 9 and I use Zone Alarm for security and it has DBSTalk green checked as a safe site. Any of the other sites that I have booked marked access without problems so I have no clue as to why I am getting this issue. I do not seem to be able to attach the screen shot I made of the error I am getting since I wanted to upload it and I do not have any other site where I can do so and then give a URL for the picture.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to post DBSTalk issues to the Forum Support forum. They don't belong in the DIRECTV forums.

If your browser shows what it is doing, you might check to see if it is getting hung up on an advertising server. If you aren't a paying member, the ads can be a real problem.

To test whether ZoneAlarm is causing the delays, turn it off and see what happens.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharon...

It must be a localized issue, as using a laptop, desktop, and Android tablet for the past few days (including yesterday and today)...have not seen any issues accessing this DBSTalk.com site promptly.

I'd check the IE9 settings and cache.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to move this thread over to the Forum Support area, if there is a solution to the problem it's best found there.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Scott and hdtvfan0001, I will check if its zone alarm, but its only DBSTalk that is causing issues. Yes I am a paying member so I don't get a lot of ads and other sites with a lot more ads, like MSNBC load much faster.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't see any issues. Might be a DNS problem in your local area.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Could be, up until now I have not even been able to post a reply to this thread over the last hour or so. Lets see if its better now. I have shut down zone alarm and cleared the cache and that made no difference.

Weird, its working fine now just as quickly as it started.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> I have shut down zone alarm


Thar ya go.


----------

